# How to mount usb devices with libusb and kernel 2.6.33?

## Catanduva

as you can see here, my storage devices (nokia phone and sandisk sansa) are recognized:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0781:7401 SanDisk Corp. Sansa M200 series (mtp)

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0421:0487 Nokia Mobile Phones

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0566:3107 Monterey International Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      120 Jul  5 12:00 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root       80 Jul  5 08:21 ..

crw-rw-r-- 1 root usb  189, 128 Jul  5 08:21 001

crw-rw-r-- 1 root usb  189, 129 Jul  5 08:21 002

crw-rw-r-- 1 root usb  189, 131 Jul  5 11:23 004

crw-rw-r-- 1 root usb  189, 133 Jul  5 12:00 006
```

but i can't see then on thunar or any /dev/sdb files at /dev , just my /dev/sda partitions

at least i want to mount it manually, it doesn't need to be auto

any ideias?

sorry for my english

----------

## dermund

Hi Catanduva,

Can you please post the relevant output of "tail -f /var/log/messages" while you are pluggin in the sandisk mp3 player.

Also can you do a "lsusb -v -d 0781:7401" and post the output.

I guess normal usb-keys aren't working either?! If no usb mass storage device have ever been recognized at all are you sure your kernel doesn't miss a module.

dermund

----------

